# NEW BUILD: Victoria Isle



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

After weeks of planning and building the new addition is finally done (minus a few finishing touches).

Id like to start off by giving thanks to:

Fury165- thanks for sharing the wisdom and knowledge
CiclidRookie- thanks for helping with the stand
My soon to be wife- thanks for putting up with the clutter
JJ Downs- thanks for the assistance with the plumbing
Randy at BA Brampton- thanks for letting me "cherry pick" the unique liverock


So without further ado; enjoy


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Victoria Isle- Overview*

Victoria Isle- 20 gallon SPS

Tank
Rimless 20 gallons, NAFB build. 
- 24L x 16W x 12H. 
- Drilled back, 1in drain, 3/4in return
Sump
15 gallons, Allglass build. 
- 24Lx 12W x 12H
- 4 section: Filter sock/drain, skimmer, refugium and return. 
Lights
- Display light- DYI dimmable LED
- Sump light- Clip on w/ florescent bulb
Skimmer
- Cadlight PS-100
Pumps
- Mag 7
- Vortech MP20
Heater 
- Theo 25w
Sand
- 40lbs sugar fine 
- 5lbs crushed coral/shells
Rock
- 5lbs of Marco in display w/ 5lbs coral fossil. 10lbs cured in the sump
Stand
- DYI wooden
Electrical/ Organization
- Midoh DJ PS-800
Plumbing
- Spears Schedule 40 in grey through out


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Victoria Isle- Stand*

Its an early Saturday morning, Tim Hortons coffee in hand; Rona here I come!
Up and down the isles I go; list in hand, Im a man on a mission.

After some much needed assistance by CiclidRookie, a couple of cuts here and a few screws there, stand is ready but wont fit in the car.... LOL
**Thnx again for the transport**

Up the elevator I go, anxious to get this build started!


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

MPreston said:


> Its an early Saturday morning, Tim Hortons coffee in hand; Rona here I come!
> Up and down the isles I go; list in hand, Im a man on a mission.


Brings back memories of my trips to HD and LOWes at 6am with Timmys in hand. Good times but I'm glad they are behind me. Great start buddy and i'm following this one.

I have your acrylic stuff and your lock line piece also.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Relocation*

In the door  Home sweet home.
Roll up the sleeves, build on!

First thing, relocate the 5.5 macro tank.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Victoria isle- Equipment*

These are the times you have to love having that "secret stash" of equipment packed away in the closet.

Cleaned, ready to go


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Victoria isle- Using protection *

For me, anytime I start a new system I have to make sure I use protection. 
Safety glasses, PPE you say?

No, pre cycling LOL

Sand and live rock went through 1 month of wash, dry, cycle off.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Victoria isle- Weir placement; Sunday already *

Early Sunday, ready.
Coffee, smokes, silicone, 2x4s and out to the patio I go. 
**Cant wake up the wife**

Fitting, placement of the weir check.

Unfortunately, Sunday. Back to work but Monday also brings some excitement- JJDowns and a planned delivery from AVShop.

Week 1 build complete:
Stand
Weir 
Tank placement


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Victoria isle- JJDowns, delivery*

So for those that live in the GTA, we all know Mondays and traffic. Any of the 400's, any HWY, any main road- HORRIBLE but I have to, plumbing: VERY important and I can spare an hour in the AM before work.
Off I go- JJ Downs, here I come!

Back at the office, sitting at my desk like a anxious little kid, today is the day I get my DJ 8 socket 
A couple hours and sure enough- delivery for me 
Excited yes, 6 more hours of work.... buzz kill


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

does tank has any support? based on the post#3, it does not look it sits on the 2x4s.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Victoria isle- Plumbing*

Saturday AM- Week 2

I will admit, I am not a plumber so taking on a task of plumbing a tank was a bit overwhelming. 
A few Youtube videos and A LOT of Q/A with Fury165 later, Im confident.

Plumbing, check, let it cure


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Victoria Isle- Sump project*

One thing I will suggest when designing a sump, research.
Yes sumps are a simple concept but when you want it to accomplish alot in a small space you have to plan.

Sump, check


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Victoria isle- Rockwork: Island#1*

I wanted this tank to stand out, be different, be unique. 
I am very pleased and proud with the look.

A little bit of imagination, Vertex Viola putty and ALOT of zip ties later- piece of art, living art


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Victoria isle- Rockwork: Island#2*

Rock formation #2

Week 2 build complete:
Plumbing
Sump
Rockwork

Hi ho, hi, ho- its back to work I go


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Victoria isle- Week 3*

Week 3  Time to fill, and get it wet 

Saturday- Stand supports, casing and Water... lots of 5 gallon buckets.

Once I was able to place the sump through the side, hook every thing up and "tweek" I was able to finish the stand. 
Added supports to the 4 legs
Simple plywood case **for the time being**

Sunday- Aquascaping  and clean up

Week 3 build complete:
Add supports
Case the frame
Fill er up
Get it wet.. 
Sit back and enjoy

As I sit here, end of week 3, another Sunday night I am very happy and pleased how the tank has progressed.

Now I can sit back and anxiously await the tank to cycle; I have a clown couple that have been waiting for the new home to be built.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

PaulF757 said:


> Brings back memories of my trips to HD and LOWes at 6am with Timmys in hand. Good times but I'm glad they are behind me. Great start buddy and i'm following this one.
> 
> I have your acrylic stuff and your lock line piece also.


Hey Paul. Enjoyed my times at Rona, Lowes and the random trip to HD. You can have the list but there is always something you forgot, happy it's over... for the time being lol

I was planning on coming to the bbq for the acrylic but didn't make it. 
I'll PM you and stop by this week


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Awesome build. Love the rock work. 
Following along.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

sig said:


> does tank has any support? based on the post#3, it does not look it sits on the 2x4s.


Hey Greg. 
Yes the stand was a little bare but it was only so I could fit the sump and the plumbing before I sealed the stand off. 
All legs now have an addition 2x4 support**


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice and rock work is WOW

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Victoria Isle- The morning after*

It is the morning after.
The dust has settled, the water is clearing up and its a beaut!!!


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

MPreston said:


> Hey Paul. Enjoyed my times at Rona, Lowes and the random trip to HD. You can have the list but there is always something you forgot, happy it's over... for the time being lol
> 
> I was planning on coming to the bbq for the acrylic but didn't make it.
> I'll PM you and stop by this week


I'll be home most of the week building sumps and more frag racks. The tank looks great buddy, good job.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

PaulF757 said:


> I'll be home most of the week building sumps and more frag racks. The tank looks great buddy, good job.


Thanks Paul!
Frag racks you say 

I have another project when you have some free time- ATO and dosing containers. 
Ill shoot you the dims/details (once I finish the plan)


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

MPreston said:


> Thanks Paul!
> Frag racks you say
> 
> I have another project when you have some free time- ATO and dosing containers.
> Ill shoot you the dims/details (once I finish the plan)


Sure no problem. I'm building two sumps right now so i should have time in a week or so.

Have you not seen the thread on my frag racks? 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=161330&page=4Link to

Frag Tank:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=164258


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

MPreston said:


> It is the morning after.
> The dust has settled, the water is clearing up and its a beaut!!!


I like what you did with the rock once is cover with coral will look amazing.
I bet you got up so early just to see if the water was clear I love that excitement of a new build. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

explor3r said:


> I like what you did with the rock once is cover with coral will look amazing.
> I bet you got up so early just to see if the water was clear I love that excitement of a new build. Enjoy it!!!


Thanks Alex. 
Super excited for this build. I created those rock formations just for that reason- stuff them with frags, watch em grow then have that open/dead space on the bottom for the fish.

This is the build that your monti is going in (when it is ready- no rushing it, Flexn was nice enough to hold it for me)

See that lip/shelve in the middle, all yours buddy lol.

I couldn't sleep that first night; as silly as it sounds yes up super early to see the clear water lol


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, really great job on the rock-scape! Very original and creative, love it!


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Cycling*

I forgot how fun it was to wait for a proper cycle..... sense a little sarcasm lol

Big shout out to CC (Canada Corals) for the Salifert Nitrite and Ammonia testing.

Phase one- Ammonia complete
Phase two- Nitrite spike confirmed.

Weekend plans
- Visit Paul for a weir cover and filter sock table (maybe help him out with the new sump  )

- Hopefully visit Mattdean, check out the tank and pickup a MP20 (will be replacing the 2 425s- no more wires lol)

Cheers
Mike


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Visits and MP20- Why did I wait so long?*

Vortech pumps, where have you been all my life?!
Over the weekend I changed from 2x Koralia 425s to a single MP20. I can not say enough about this pump; still getting used to the settings but still VERY impressed!

Id like to give a big shout out to Paul575 and Mattdean.

Paul- The acrylic work- spot on and the mystery Zoa; still a mystery  Looks great! Enjoyed my visit, thnx for the invite

Matt- Tank looks great and dead quiet (next time, you may have to share some of the secrets)! Thnx for the invite and the MP20


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Bloom *

I have never been more happy to see an algae bloom.

WE HAVE ALGAE; ALGAE!!!!! lol


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*MP20 placement*

Decided to replace the Kora 425's for a single MP20- love the decision.

I had two options, the visible route on the side wall and the hidden look on the back wall. 
Opted for option 2 but this option came with its own challenges. I had to redo the top end of the return line, luckily I had some leftovers in the closet. 
A cut here, some glue there and 24 hours later, MP20 placed and return line running again


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Week 4- Nitrites... um it would great... if you took off*

Approaching week four and Nitrites are testing at 6PPM; not so bad but lets speed this up alittle.

1 lb seeded rubble/ shells(2 years established)
Old nylon (not mine- lol)
Hung in the drain section

Simple enough right? 
Lets give this another week and retest

Hey Mr crab. The first inhabitant in the new build; a green clawed (seriously) hermit crab.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mike, I haven't been on much lately and just found this build thread... Wow you did a fantastic job! I'm sad to hear you are leaving us but I know the salt is in your blood and hope to see more from you soon.


----------

